# يوم من عمري - الجزء الأول



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

الجزء الثاني هنـــا
الجزء الثالث هنـــا
الجزء الرابع هنــــا
الجزء الخامس هنـا​ 





​ 
كنت في حلة في الاراضي التاريخية المزكورة في الكتاب المقدس
وهنتكلم عن الحية النحاسية








دودي صورة الحية النحاسية الموجودة بجبل نيبو محافظة مأدبا بالاردن 
الحية دي اتعملت لية 
ومين اللي عملها 
ومين اللي قال انها تتعمل 
تزمر شعب اسرائيل علي اللة بعد خروجة من العبودية في مصر ويتزمرون علي موسي من الحر ومن قلة الماء ويشتكون من الاكل السخيف مع ان عندهم المن النازل من عند اللة ولكن فضلوا يتزمروا في البرية وكان اللة حاميهم من الحيات طول رحلتهم 
ولكن نجد ان اللهتخضع لة الطبيعة وكل المخلوقات 
فقد يكون حيات ارسلها الله خصيصا بطريقة غير طبيعية لتأديب شعبةوكما ان العلاج كان بطريقة غير طبيعية (النظر للحية النحاسية ) 
وكان تسمى بالعبرية حيات محرقة 
هااناهاشيم+هاسيرافيم +وناهاشيم 
تشبة الحنش- لدغة هزة الحيات تصيب الجسم بحرارة شديدة ولدغتها حارقة جدا وتصيب بعطش شديد
فاتي الشعب الي موسي وقالوا قد اخطأنا از تكلمنا علي الرب وعليك -فصلي الى الر ب ليرفع عنا الحيات 
فصلي موسي لاجل الشعب 












​فقال الرب لموسى 
(اصنع لك حية محرقة وضعها علي راية فكل من لدغ ونظر اليها يحيا)
فصنع موسى حية من نحاس ووضعها علي الراية فكان ىمتي لدغت حية انسان ونظر الى حية النحاس يحيا -وهناك من مات لانة فكر انة غير معقول انة ينظر لحية نحاسية فيبرأ
والحية النحاسية تشير الي المسيح فهو صار لة شكلنا ولكن ليس فية سم
وكمان منظر جانبي ملتقط كاميرا التليفون​


----------



## Veronicaa (30 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يمتعك بنعمته وتزور أماكن كتير وتكتب خبرتك عنا
كن معافي بقوة الله وسند قوة نعمته آمين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*ميررسى بجد انك شاركتنا معاك رحلتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## AdmanTios (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*خالص الشكر أخي الحبيب للدعوة بالمُشاركة
و نوال بركة هذه الأمكان المُقدسة ... سلمت يمينك

فحينما صلي " موسي " أمام رب المجد لشعبُه
و عندما رفعت الحية النحاسية على العمود،
لم يكن في إمكان بني إسرائيل أن يدركوا
معناها الكامل الذي أشار إليه الرب يسوع .
فقد أوضح الرب يسوع أنه  كما أن بني إسرائيل
شفوا من إصاباتهم بالنظر إلى الحية فوق العمود،
يمكن الآن أن  يخلص جميع المؤمنين من مرض
الخطية بالنظر إلى موت يسوع على الصليب.
فلم تكن الحية  هي التي شفت الشعب،
بل إيمانهم بأن الله قادر أن يشفيهم،
وكان هذا الإيمان يتجلى في  طاعتهم توجيهات الله ....

إضافة بسيطة من أجل إثراء روعة معاني الموضوع
مودتي و إحترامي
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لمروركم العطر 
نورتوا الموضوع 
اماعن باقي الرحلة 
المنظر التالي هو المغطس اي المكان اللي اتعمد فية السيد المسيح
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *خالص الشكر أخي الحبيب للدعوة بالمُشاركة
> و نوال بركة هذه الأمكان المُقدسة ... سلمت يمينك
> 
> فحينما صلي " موسي " أمام رب المجد لشعبُه
> ...


----------



## soul & life (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تعيش وتزور
معلومات جميلة  افتكرنا بقا فى كل رحلة تطلعها  طالما رحلاتك مفيدة وممتعة كده


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع منظر بيفكرنا بتحنن الله رغم عناد بنى اسرائيل 
لأن الحيه النحاسيه دى هى اللى خففت الامهم  واللى يبص لها 
يعيش وميموتش 
ميرسى ابن يسوعنا على رحلتك الجميله 
واللى خلتنا احنا كمان اخدنا بركه معاك


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (30 سبتمبر 2013)

حلو اوى الموضوع يا بيسو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات


شكرا لمرورك اختي الغالية فيرونيكا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> إلهنا الحي يمتعك بنعمته وتزور أماكن كتير وتكتب خبرتك عنا
> كن معافي بقوة الله وسند قوة نعمته آمين​


شكرا لمروورك ودعمك الروحي لنا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميررسى بجد انك شاركتنا معاك رحلتك الجميله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك *


ربنا يباركك اني واسرتك الكريمة 
وشكرا لمرورك نورتي الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> تعيش وتزور
> معلومات جميلة  افتكرنا بقا فى كل رحلة تطلعها  طالما رحلاتك مفيدة وممتعة كده


عشتي بقيتي ربنا يباركك
نورتي موضوعي بكلامك وحضورك العطر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع رائع منظر بيفكرنا بتحنن الله رغم عناد بنى اسرائيل
> لأن الحيه النحاسيه دى هى اللى خففت الامهم  واللى يبص لها
> يعيش وميموتش
> ميرسى ابن يسوعنا على رحلتك الجميله
> واللى خلتنا احنا كمان اخدنا بركه معاك


شكراالمرورك العطر نورتي الموضوع 
وشكرا علي تعليقكالجميل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> حلو اوى الموضوع يا بيسو[/QUOTE
> شكرا اختي الغالية والعزيزة لتعلقك علي الموضوع ربنا يباركك نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل و يستحق مليون تقييم


----------



## kawasaki (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا علي المعلومات ياروما *
*بجد انا اول مره اسمع المعلومات دي*
*ياريت تصورلنا اماكن مقدسه اكتر *
*شكرا لمجهودك حبيبي*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> موضوع جميل و يستحق مليون تقييم


شكرا لمرورك يا كيمو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومات ياروما *
> *بجد انا اول مره اسمع المعلومات دي*
> *ياريت تصورلنا اماكن مقدسه اكتر *
> *شكرا لمجهودك حبيبي*​


موجود وهنزل منهم كتير الايام المقبلة ان شاء الله


----------



## mary naeem (30 سبتمبر 2013)

روووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل الرب يباركك
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعة


شكرا اختي الغالية 
بس مش احلي من مواضيعك الحلوة وتصميماتك 
الرب يباركك ويكون معاكي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *موضوع جميل الرب يباركك
> *


ويباركك انتا كمان شكرا  نورت الموضوع


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)

معلومات جميلة وراائعة
شكرااا لمجهودك ربنا يبارك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> معلومات جميلة وراائعة
> شكرااا لمجهودك ربنا يبارك​


ربنا يباركك
وشكراا علي مرورك اللي نور الموضوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*رحلة جميلة رمسيس وممتعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعيش وتروح رحلات وتمتعنا معاك 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رحلة جميلة رمسيس وممتعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعيش وتروح رحلات وتمتعنا معاك
> *​


نورتي الموضوع بمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك
وتزوري اللي زرتة


----------



## انت شبعي (30 سبتمبر 2013)

رحلة حلوة و بركة
شكرا ع الموضوع المميز


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> رحلة حلوة و بركة
> شكرا ع الموضوع المميز


ربنا يبارك فيكي 
نورتي الموضوع 
بحضورك العطر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع فوق الممتاز
انا استفدت منه
ومعلومات رائعه جدا
انا مكنتش اعرفها
وشرح جميل ومُبسط
انا بشكرك عليه

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعب محبتك 
اخي الغالي ويباركك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع فوق الممتاز
> انا استفدت منه
> ومعلومات رائعه جدا
> انا مكنتش اعرفها
> ...


ويباركك اختي العزيزة 
نورتي الموضوع ببصمتك الجميلة وكلامك الرائع


----------



## Bent el Massih (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*معلومات جميلة جدا
ميرسي ليك اخي  
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 أكتوبر 2013)

تعيش وتزور ياعسل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *معلومات جميلة جدا
> ميرسي ليك اخي
> الرب يباركك​*


نورتي رالموضوع بمرورك العطر 
الرب يبارككويكون معاكي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> تعيش وتزور ياعسل


ربنا يخليكي 
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 أكتوبر 2013)

يا استاذي ارجوك تعرف 
ان
1 موبايلي فاصل شحن
2 ماعنديش ميكرفون دلوقتي
3 صندوق رسايل زوارك مغلق
4 مابتردش علي فيسك
5 مازعلتنيش في اي حاجة انت علي طول مفرحني
       لانك ابن المسيح(الفرح الحقيقي الدائم)
         عشت في كنف المسيح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> يا استاذي ارجوك تعرف
> ان
> 1 موبايلي فاصل شحن
> 2 ماعنديش ميكرفون دلوقتي
> ...


يا عم دة تعليقك ىعلي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انتظرونا 
المنظر التاني 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

:16_14_21: أشكرك  :16_14_21:

علي تعب محبتك .. ربنـــا يبارك مجهـــودك

وتزورنا  أماكن  مقدسه  كتير


​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 أكتوبر 2013)

من نظر الى الحية سيحيا
ومن نظر الى الصليب سيحيا ايضا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> من نظر الى الحية سيحيا
> ومن نظر الى الصليب سيحيا ايضا


شكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> :16_14_21: أشكرك  :16_14_21:
> 
> علي تعب محبتك .. ربنـــا يبارك مجهـــودك
> 
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2013)

​ 




كل ما اشاهد هذه الصورة اعود بالذاكرة الى الوراء وارى نفسي واقفة تحت هذه الحية وعيناي مرفوعاتان تنظران اليها، وبجانبي ابنتي التي لم تبلغ بعد السادسة من عمرها والتي ولدت في بلاد المهجر، وتفاجئني بقولها:
 
لماذا نحن نعيش في المهجر وليس هنا في بلدنا الذي فيه كل شيء عن يسوع.

بهرني كلامها... اشكر الرب انها كبرت بنعمته وهي بعيدة عن البلاد.

تسلم ايدك يا ابن يسوع.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

الف الف مليون شكر لكي يا امنا أمة
انا لااستحق كل هذا الكلام 
انا مجرد ذهبت في رحلة 
وانتي اضفتي لموضوعي بهاء ونور  وسطوع 
ولا كنت اتوقع ان موضوعي يلقي كل هذا الترحيب 
والاقبال بهذة الدرجة انتم الذين لكم الفضل في تشجيعي 
لكي اكتب في هذا المنتدي انا مسجل من شهرين 
وخايف اكتب موضوع لان كل المواضيع التي قراتها كانت في غاية الروعة 
وانا معنديش الاسلوب دة حسيت اني منفعش اكتب مواضيع ولا تاملات 
اول من شجعني الاخت دونا لها مني كل احترام وتقدير وباقى المنتدي 
فلهذا السبب سوف اكتب كل ما اعرفة في هذا الموضوع 
ولكي مني جزيل الشكر لاهتمامك وتعديلك في موضوعي 
انا جهزت الجزء الثالث وهو عن يوحنا المعمدان بطريقة 
اتمني انها تنول اعجابكم وتقديركم 
وانا سوف ارسل لك صور الرحلة كاملة علي الرسائل الخاصة تحية مني لشخصك الكريم 
وتفضلي بقبول فائق الاحترام


----------



## elamer1000 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا يباركك

+++*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمرور
​


----------

